# I have no friends and I've isolated myself and I feel like I'm going insane?



## Windy16 (Jul 16, 2016)

So I'm 14 rn and its summer break, I have absolutely nothing to do, no friends at all, and I'm driving myself crazy. I've had a couple "friends" over the school year, from September-November and then they all went away. I have social anxiety, diagnosed when I was around 8, however I also cannot find any likeminded people my age who I can intellectually connect with and I refuse to hangout or affiliate with anyone less of my standards because it drains me.
I don't know what to do because I'm so sick of not having friends, I've had those couple of friends for a couple of months a while ago, then I've had none before the late year before that (last year in grade8 I had two friends too but by October we stopped being friends) It doesn't help the situation of me isolating myself by spending all my time researching on current events which no one my age cares about/ knows about. Like I don't even know what I'm asking for because I'm just so pissed off that I have no friends and that everyone else is so happy despite the worlds circumstances and I'm just sitting at home every day and doing nothing but going on the Internet. Whenever I go in public to get food with my mom, I always act up in the grocery store for attention (I think) by complaining and arguing and I just hate doing these things. i know it's because I have barely any social attention and I just want attention whether good or bad and I just want someone to acknowledge me and my thoughts. IM SORRY THIS IS SO LONG but I have no idea what's going on with me and I feel like I'll go insane


----------



## BabyTrees (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey man, you're all good. 

I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough time meeting people you can connect with. I have a hard time finding that too; I feel like I'm super picky when it comes to friends. Not everyone else is happy either though, plenty of people around you are hurting and could possibly be feeling the same exact way too but obviously that's not something we go around telling everyone. I understand that you need certain things from friends but what if you had a few different people in your life who could offer you at least one or a couple or just a few of those things you wanted from a friendship? I don't mean to trivialize what it is that you want/need from your relationships but in my experience, it is still very much worth it to keep people around who are maybe good at one thing and bad at another, if you get what I'm saying... I have friends who are better listeners, talkers, party-ers, folks with whom I share strong values and some who couldn't begin to understand the complexity of issues I care so deeply about but can still drink a beer and laugh with. Recognize that not everyone is perfect and amongst our imperfections are really nice traits that are ready to be shared with the world. Just a thought  Hope your summer brightens up, Windy16. Also, people usually suck in HS and I didn't find good friends til I was 15 or 16. It took a while. I was a freshman in HS when I was 14 and I f'ckin hated everyone. Still do, mostly!


----------

